
Apple weans itself off Intel with 'more ARM' chips for future Macs - todd8
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/01/apple_weaning_off_of_intel/
======
al2o3cr

        it would make sense for the notoriously control-freakish
        Apple to consider a partial or full move to its own ARM
        chips for at least some of its Mac lineup.
    

It would be a disaster; an entire segment of the tech reporting industry would
have to find a new thing to baselessly speculate about...

